# Can someone please morph my leo?



## nileas (Dec 3, 2011)

I was wondering what morph my leo is.. He was sold to me as High Yellow Carrot Tail, but im having some second thougths

I was thinking he might be jungle? or at least aberrant?

Here he is as a hatchling:









And here he is now, 8.5 months old:









Read on leopardgeckowiki.com this: "The difference between an Aberrant and a Jungle is that Jungles have the body and tail pattern broken, Aberrants just have 1 of them broken." And by looking at the hatchling photo, he seems to have broken pattern both tail and body?

Also, does anyone know what he could be het for by seeing his parents? 

This is his father:









And this is his mother:









This would make him het albino, right? Anyone know what line of albino his mother is?

Thank you


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lovely high yellow, looks like het tremper albino


----------



## geckostar (May 18, 2010)

looks luvly nice orangey red's in there too !!! mum's a tremper making him a lil hett


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

I would say he's jungle tangerine/ high yellow. Words like aberrant and jungle refer to the pattern rather than the morph. Mums eyes look red in the pic unless it's me seeing wrong which would make her most likely bell albino.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Definately a jungle! 

Dad is a super hypo carrot tail and mum looks like tremper albino to me. Have you got any other pics of mum please?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mom looks tremper to me, and she`s quite pale so i wonder of she could be mack too?


----------



## nileas (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you so much, all of you 

Sorry for the bad pic of "Mother". Its the only pic I got, but i know her eyes are not red, they are light brown/grey-ish


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

nileas said:


> Thank you so much, all of you
> 
> Sorry for the bad pic of "Mother". Its the only pic I got, but i know her eyes are not red, they are light brown/grey-ish


must just be the way the light caught them in the pic then - they still look red to me :blush:- Silver/grey eyes would make her tremper albino :2thumb:


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

Dad`s a Patternless Reverse Stripe Tangerine with a glorious CT (probably het Raptor but that`s unprovable unless owned) - and the Mum`s a Bell Albino (pink eyes, subdued brown markings) possibly a Mack too. 

The leo is question is a Tangerine Jungle with definite Stripe influence - het Bell Albino, poly` het Patternless Rev Stripe/CT.


----------



## nileas (Dec 3, 2011)

I did finally find another pic of his mother I kneeew I had 2 pics of each parent My computer is a total mess:bash:


----------



## nileas (Dec 3, 2011)

So, is there stripe present also? Im a bit confused whis all this morph things lol But the stripe thing, shouldent that be seen on him as a hatchling? (Top photo) 

I want to thank all of you for taking your time

Oh and sorry for any misspellings, Im from norway


----------



## funky1 (Jun 18, 2008)

nileas said:


> So, is there stripe present also? Im a bit confused whis all this morph things lol But the stripe thing, shouldent that be seen on him as a hatchling? (Top photo)
> 
> I want to thank all of you for taking your time
> 
> ...



Yes mate - that`s right. His father is a `Patternless Reverse Stripe Tangerine` - which would have shown as his father`s hatchling markings (the father being a striped hatchling). The hatchling pic you have put up is of the leo that you wanted to I.D - which in this case, shows that your leo is a Tangerine Jungle. A Jungle pattern is actually a kind of lower, or weaker, form of striping, so the theory that your leo`s patterning would be around half strength - from dad - is actually further strengthened by the fact your leo had Jungle patterning as a hatchling as in your picture (think of it as a very weak form of stripe).

Think of it as - if a father has bright red hair (obvious at birth, think `stripe`), and a mother has blonde hair (think `no stripe at birth`), then if they produced a baby boy, and this little boy had half strength genes from both mum AND dad, then the baby would have slightly orange hair at birth - in a leo`s case, think `half stripe = jungle`.

Hope that helps a little, and makes some kind of sense?! I probably haven`t worded it as well as I should have done!


----------



## loonymoony (Oct 22, 2009)

*agree with funky.....*

*Agree with Funky, Jungle Tangerine het Bell Albino (poss patty stripe influence)*


----------

